# Crappie Information



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I keep detailed records as to how the Crappies do in the area of Sandusky Bay and Lake Erie and I was wondering if an of you crappie Guys could supply me with some thoughts as to how your catches were this year so I can use them in comparison for bodies of water throughout the State.

Would you say on Crappies over ten inches, the numbers were up this year and also the body of water you fish would you say the sizes were smaller this year or adverage which a size number would help.

I do fish alot of inland lakes also and in gathering information I figured maybe some of you would like to report on catches.

I do trade information with Wildlife as to their numbers and I believe it helps on growth patterns.

I want to thank those of you suppling info for it will help in posting how Ohios waters are doing.

JimG


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I would say my catch rate of over 10"crappie was good this year. I caught more black crappie than white mostly because of where I fished most and water clarity. I would say that my catch rate of big slabs, 13" or better was a little down. I would get maybe one or 2 giants every other trip. You know the kind. You set the hook and its like hitting a wall.


----------

